# Can't open messages on hotmail



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

Firstly, not sure if this is the right place to post this, but the problem is on Windows Vista.

Been trying to fix someones laptop today and its a problem that it seems has happened to a few other people as well. Just seeing if anyone on these forums has any ideas.

On this lady's laptop, when you go on hotmail.com, it logs in fine, but then clicking on any messages or folders (e.g. junk) does nothing. In IE at the bottom left of the screen there is a warning about Java errors on the page. In Firefox no errors.

What I've done and tested
- in Firefox and IE the same problem happens
- tried IE with addons disabled
- reset IE to factory setings
- used OpenDNS
- installed latest version of Java off their website.
- cleared internet history in IE, deleted all cookies
- scanned for malware with Spybot and AVG. Found nothing

This laptop is connecting through a TMobile 3G dongle. I will scan it with more antivirus software but I don't think its malware.

THE ONLY TIME I GOT HOTMAIL WORKING is by going in IE onto the hotmail inbox, then clearing out IE's history and cookies. Then hotmail works fine for that session. THERE IS NO JAVA ERROR MESSAGE. On loading IE again, the java error is back and hotmail doesn't work again.

Does anyone have any experience of this problem? Other solutions I've seen involve so much uninstalling and reinstalling that I think my next step is to format and reinstall Vista. Least I'll know whats on the laptop then. Apparently it started happening when hotmail changed to a new layout. Some dodgy javascript somewhere?

Thanks for reading this, all your help is so appreciated!

Dan Gent


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Create and try another Vista user account.

Be sure that Vista SP1 & SP2 are installed - 

www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi jcgriff,

thats a very good suggestion. I will get the laptop round my house and do what you said and get back. When trying to fix problems like this, I don't think I experiment enough with making new user areas.

Thanks,

Dan Gent


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Dan - 

Thanks. . . but you covered all of the items that I would have suggested!!

If creating a new user account is not desirable, enable the Hidden Admin account & use for testing - 

http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/Activate_Hidden_Admin.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice! I did not know about that one


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

I've now brought this laptop to my house and when connected to my wifi *the laptop works perfectly!*
it opens messages and works in hotmail perfectly. I then connected it using the tmobile dongle again and hotmail didnt open messages.

To also test I connected it to the net using my vodafone dongle and hotmail works perfectly. So I've isolated this problem down to only occuring through the Tmobile dongle.....yet it works temporarily on IE when I clear all temporary files for this session.

Does that mean anything to anyone? Very tempted to give their support a call, though I doubt they will have any suggestions!

Thanks so much so far for the help,
Dan Gent


----------



## rig701 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ive been experiencing the same problem with accessing hotmail using a vodafone dongle, im on windows 7 and since the new 'version/ facelift' of hotmail came out ive been experiencing problems- i can open my inbox but cannot open messages or delete them, but if i connect to a wireless network it is perfectly fine??????
I have tried using internet explorer and firefox but both the same and have just reinstalled my laptop back to scratch in case it was something conflicting somewhere but made no difference. 
Any help would be much appreciated as this is causing a big inconvenience.
Thanks


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

I started off another thread on Hexus (my other favourite forum)
http://forums.hexus.net/operating-s...5-cant-open-messages-hotmail.html#post1961575
and someone has just replied saying there is a similar problem!!!
As I was the only person (up until today) who had this problem, I just ended up formatting this laptop, and now it works fine......... for now anyway.

This is really odd if a few people are experiencing this and especially with different 3G dongles. I'll post back if this fresh install fails with hotmail again!


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/939510-cant-open-messages-hotmail.html#post7544529
some other people been having problems here on another thread i started if it might help you


----------



## rossdisco (Jul 3, 2008)

Just started using an o2 Dongle and exact same problems. IE works fine - just firefox even with addons disabled.

Basically you cannot open any messages, open junk folder, delete messages. Must be some sort of javascript error as when you do try pressing anything you just get "javascript:;" showing bottom right hand corner of firefox.

How can it be linked to dongles tho?? If im switched onto wifi there isnt a problem..

Bizarre!


----------



## willit (Sep 9, 2010)

rossdisco said:


> Just started using an o2 Dongle and exact same problems. IE works fine - just firefox even with addons disabled.
> 
> Basically you cannot open any messages, open junk folder, delete messages. Must be some sort of javascript error as when you do try pressing anything you just get "javascript:;" showing bottom right hand corner of firefox.
> 
> ...


Not sure why this is linked to dongles, but I'm a Firefox user with the same problem. I know it's the dongle because I've been alternately trying to access Hotmail from work/home since I've moved house, and it's never worked here.

From what you guys have been saying, it works in IE but not Firefox, so I checked it out with the "IE tab plus" add-on and it worked:

Download the add-on from the firefox add-ons site, and open your hotmail in IE. This will enable you to still use firefox, but access your hotmail. By the way, I'm using an O2 pay as you go mobile dongle.


----------

